# Ubuntu 8.10 final released



## ThinkFree (Oct 30, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.10 final version now available for download. 
*www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 30, 2008)

Downloading tomorrow morning.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

cool. downloading now


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

pardon my little knowledge about the distro, but is there any *HUGE* updates on offer ??
or is it just another release with some newer variations of themes ??

basically what would I miss out on by not downloading the latest release ??
<if there is no significant update, i'm happy with my ancient 7.04 {feisty} distro>


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

not much at offer when compared with 8.04


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the first time I'm not going to download a new Ubuntu release as soon as possible, since I'm happy with my Arch in the linux front. Ordered Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs though, via shipit. Just waiting for the 9.04.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

@desibond, what when this 8.10 distro is compared with *7.04 {feisty fawn}*


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 30, 2008)

Any significant changes (other than security) compared to the previous release?
If not, then I'll stick to 8.04 for a while....


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

n6300 said:


> @desibond, what when this 8.10 distro is compared with *7.04 {feisty fawn}*



it will feast on fiesty fawn.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Any significant changes (other than security) compared to the previous release?
> If not, then I'll stick to 8.04 for a while....



Better to stick with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks.........downloading. Expect to see offline packages for this soon !


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 30, 2008)

i think it uses many updated libs
man most of the lib in 8.04 are really outdated. many  softwares won't compile.. thanks to outdated libs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2008)

Started downloading.Will get it in an hour or so.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 30, 2008)

Ordered it through shipit..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ will it work with my Logitech quickcam or not ? Should I download it ?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 30, 2008)

Download drivers for the quickcam from ubuntulinuxhelp.com
......


----------



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2008)

Ubuntu has always give me trouble with every release  . On the other hand Fedora and Sabayon Linux hasnt given me any major trouble .


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 31, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ will it work with my Logitech quickcam or not ? Should I download it ?



My old HCL cam works with Mandriva having same kernel as of Ubuntu so it should be fine with Ubuntu !  if they have added the gspca drivers


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2008)

Which is best linux among these two (Mandriva 9.0 vs Ubuntu 8.10) for 

1. Super duper fast browsing through PC files (I have 2 GB RAM)
2. Playing AVI movies with subs
3. Supports logitech Quickcam with Skype
4. Faster D/L speed torrent client
5. CAN SUPPORT PLAYLIST MAKING on Iriver .Currently I make playlist through WMP11..Any alternative in any of these two lnuxes ?

Please tell Mandriva 9.0 or Ubuntu 8.10 for above requirements ?


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 31, 2008)

Already preordered it!

*shipit.ubuntu.com


----------



## sganesh (Oct 31, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Which is best linux among these two (Mandriva 9.0 vs Ubuntu 8.10) for
> 
> 1. Super duper fast browsing through PC files (I have 2 GB RAM)
> 2. Playing AVI movies with subs
> ...



use ubuntu 8.10
1.Wait for Google chrome for linux (it may release in few weeks)or use FireFox or opera
2.install VLc player for ubuntu for playing .avi files
3.use Skype setup for linux
4.
5.Use SongBird (DIGIT OCT-08 DVD),u can play all mp3 ,maintain playlist etc..
similar to iTunes

Or else Buy Mandriva Powerpack
All features that u ve asked,are present inbuilt,,but cost maters!!!
Mandriva Truely Rocks


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 31, 2008)

Added distros to distro request thread.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2008)

am better with LTS


----------



## maddy_in65 (Oct 31, 2008)

Which location is good for faster download


----------



## chesss (Oct 31, 2008)

^for fresh linux distros - torrent


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 31, 2008)

sganesh said:


> use ubuntu 8.10
> 1.Wait for Google chrome for linux (it may release in few weeks)or use FireFox or opera
> 2.install VLc player for ubuntu for playing .avi files
> 3.use Skype setup for linux
> ...



Who the hell said you have to buy Mandriva to get things working.. Mandriva support many codecs out of the box. .You don't have to install anything until you want DVD and RM files support... Just get your hands on One edition and everthing will work fine  If you are newbie better stick to Gnome rather than KDE 4..


----------



## hullap (Oct 31, 2008)

Arch for me


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice..might download it...


----------



## Rass (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hello!

I think that Ubuntu 8.10 is great, if compared to the older version. As it offers a lot of enhancements, like LiveCD Installer Updates, live USB disc etc. These links may be of use as well if you want to find out more:
*    *www.crn.com/software/211800390  *linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=759&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0
  *www.registrycleanerz.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=18&p=107#p107


*  Kind regards!
*


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Who the hell said you have to buy Mandriva to get things working.. Mandriva support many codecs out of the box. .You don't have to install anything until you want DVD and RM files support... Just get your hands on One edition and everthing will work fine  If you are newbie better stick to Gnome rather than KDE 4..


 
I have read smwhere in google that Opensuse 11 supports Logitech 
also in some blog smbdy had compared OS11 vs Ubuntu 8.04 and he says OS truly rocks..I have already tried Ubuntu 8.04 ..Now let me get my hands on OS11


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

yes. that's true. ubuntu 8.04 is lot better when compared to opensuse 11


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 31, 2008)

upgraded.. lovin it


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2008)

Now my finger is itching to hit the Burn Disk buton  .. before that I have to find a blank CD


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yes. that's true. ubuntu 8.04 is lot better when compared to opensuse 11


  ,,arre yaar I have clearly written that 

OPEN SUSE 11 IM GNG toTRY cuz its much better than UBUNTU..why u had understood the other way 

OPEN SUSE11 > UBUNTU 8.04 how many ppl agree ?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 1, 2008)

Check Mandriva 2009.0 Review *www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/mandriva-linux-2009-0-review-mixed-121553.html


----------



## j_h (Nov 1, 2008)

Mandriva 2009 sucked big time for me. I downloaded it as soon as it got released. It is a good OS , I loved the sound driver included but it listed rp-pppoe package as unrequired so i was not able to setup pppoe. I even tried to install everything and not use the remove unrequired packages option (which you will see when you install using the live CD) , but still no luck. I searched the internet and found that it was a bug which had no solution. 
So, I uninstalled Mandriva. I could have downloaded that package from somewhere else and got the  distro working but after using ubuntu for a couple of years, I am so in love with ubuntu that I dont WANT to use any other distro. apt-get install or aptitude install is just too difficult to live without. 
And besides, mandriva uses KDE4.1 which has a lot of bugs. I will wait till at least 4.2 before throwing away 3.5.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu 8.10 final released, APTONCD bug*

Hi
Have been having hell trying to compile offline ISOs using AptOnCD. The default package, aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu*3*_all.deb, is faulty, it crashes midway. 

BUG: *bugs.launchpad.net/aptoncd/+bug/272509

SOLUTION: Download aptoncd_0.1.98-0ubuntu*4*_all.deb from here
*www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1070949.html

or

*www.mediafire.com/?wgzmg2nxfli
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Multimedia packages for offline installs added, includes kernel fix. Only six packages extra for default system upgrade so I made a single ISO this time.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=979943#46

Will be starting a new thread for 8.10 shortly


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 2, 2008)

Did a clean install and love it.

There was a minor problem though.  I used to install all previous versions directly from hard-disk without wasting a CD as I have never ever needed the CD again after first install.  But due to a bug mentioned in Release Notes Ubiquity fails to show the disks for partitioning if already mounted.  So had to burn a CD.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 3, 2008)

I unfortunately can't install Ubuntu for now. When i bought a new hard disk, i chose dynamic partition.(proprietary windows format).Hence,can't install on my HD 

Any method to solve this problem w/o formatting the entire hd.


----------



## chesss (Nov 4, 2008)

^sort of..
*wubi-installer.org/


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2008)

Better back up your data, destroy all partitions and make your disk basic.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally installed  , no problem till now, I should check with Firewall settings. Also the XP bootloader has gone kaput  where as vista works just fine. have to add entry into grub to make it bootable.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

Me sticking to 8.04 till something really positive comes out of 8.10 . (Just downloaded 8.04 2 months back..so sticking to it for now )


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 4, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Me sticking to 8.04 till something really positive comes out of 8.10 . (Just downloaded 8.04 2 months back..so sticking to it for now )


One perfect reason to upgrade to 8.10 is if you use your mobile for Internet access from PC.  It detects, notifies and lets you configure your mobile connection without any need to face config files.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^ Thats news for me. Need to check it out


----------



## hellknight (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah.. it detects the mobile phones attached and even lists the providers of the country.. like it showed me Airtel, BSNL etc.. and i'm getting around 20kbps on my Dad's EDGE connection (BSNL) which only costs Rs.150.. and is unlimited..


----------

